# Tea Tree Oil Soap?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok my wife made some Tea Tree Oil Soap. Ok yes it has the smell but I really like the way it makes my skin feel. At first I wasn't sure about washing my hair with it because it didn't feel like commercial Shampoo but after my hair is dry it is really soft and clean feeling.

I'm hoping this will repel Bugs. And from reading I shouldn't need Deodorant would you still use any way? 

rockpile


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Heck, it's home made, so I would use it if I liked it regardless if it repelled bugs or not.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

I pretty much gave up deodorant a while ago. 

I make home made soaps as well and I have one that I make with sulfur and sage for my psoriasis. It also acts as an antibacterial. Since I started using it I find I have no need for deodorants. 

Since you have been using them your body will need a withdrawal time, of a sorts. You should try not using deodorant on the weekends at first. That way you can be safe from stinking the world out. If you find you are becoming a tad "ripe" (let your wife help judge) wash out your pits and use some dry baking soda rubbed on when they are dry. 

After a short while your body will depend on the chemical deodorants less and less. 

You will be amazed at how stink free you can be with only the Tea Tree soap (or other natural antibacterial) and simple baking soda.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok some might say this is crazy. I'm still using my Tea Tree Oil Soap

Couple weeks ago I decided to use deodorant  Wish I hadn't. It actually stayed with me and made me stink BAD.

big rockpile


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

That's interesting. I'm a constant sweater - but luckily work from home 95% of the time. I thought Tea Tree oil had a tendency to dry out skin? it causes me more dandruff if used in my hair...so I limit it to once a week...but I absolutely love the smell.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Farmfresh said:


> I pretty much gave up deodorant a while ago.
> 
> I make home made soaps as well and I have one that I make with sulfur and sage for my psoriasis. It also acts as an antibacterial. Since I started using it I find I have no need for deodorants.
> 
> ...


Farmfresh I have severe generalized psoriasis, could you please share your sulfur & sage recipe? Thank you so much!


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a basic cold process olive oil castile recipe that I add flowers of sulfur (40 grams for 5 pounds of oil) to the oil portion of the recipe and make a strong sage tea instead of the water the recipe calls for. Not too tough really, but it seems to work well. It does kind of retain that sulfur scent, but I really don't mind it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you use this soap on poison ivy,oak and sumac?


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Can you use this soap on poison ivy,oak and sumac?


I don't see why not.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Farmfresh said:


> I don't see why not.


Good, cause I'm covered from head to toes with poison ivy,oak,and sumac.
Allergy to poison ivy,oak,and sumac.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Try bathing in some salt water. Just plain salt in the bath. It is antiseptic and might just dry up that poison ivy.


----------

